# Prewar Lincoln



## jdbryant (Feb 24, 2017)

Just picked this up, going to start cleaning next week. I will be listing parts needed. What type of head lamp came on this originally?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh, yeah.
I had that one on my watch list. The next thing I knew, the auction had ended.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, yeah.
> I had that one on my watch list. The next thing I knew, the auction had ended.




www.gixen.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2017)

WITH A LITTLE TLC!
NICE PROJECT!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2017)

A sniping program doesn't work when the seller ends the auction for an off line deal.
Bidnapper has always been my Chris Kyle.


rustjunkie said:


> www.gixen.com


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep was watching it too!~  Seller valued it 800 based on "others he'd seen" so figured
it would run full course since since I doubted offers would come in any where close to 8

When he killed it....I msg'd and asked him what happened.  Said ....."I decided to keep it"
LOL


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, yeah.
> I had that one on my watch list. The next thing I knew, the auction had ended.




 What's so special about this bike?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> What's so special about this bike?



Its original, Schwinn, Black, and a Lincoln...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> What's so special about this bike?



The front fender

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Feb 28, 2017)

The back fender.


----------



## jdbryant (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes, and not on West Coast.....


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Justin convo me about that Silveray left you a message


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 28, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Yep was watching it too!~  Seller valued it 800 based on "others he'd seen" so figured
> it would run full course since since I doubted offers would come in any where close to 8
> 
> When he killed it....I msg'd and asked him what happened.  Said ....."I decided to keep it"
> LOL



 Hey Bob! Didn't you buy one like this at the Iron Ranch swap meet in September?


----------

